# I gots my nighty on..where's da popcorn?



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Isn't dis movie night? Where's da popcorn?

My nighty from GoFetch.com (tanks, Des!)


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Cosy, I'm with you, pretty girl. Butter/no butter?
xoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm still waiting. I don't eben smell any popcorn!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

LMAO she looks adorable!!!! Sorry Cosy I'm on a diet no popcorn from me. :innocent:


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

<3 so cute


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

She is so freakin Adorable she can have whateva she wants... *rushing off to pop a batch for cute Cosey*


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's SOO adorable!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy - Tyler would love to share a sofa and a bag of popcorn with you and see what develops. :Waiting: :w00t::wub::wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love you Sweet Cosy..........you look so comfy and darling in your little pj's!!! You tell Mommy to get in that kitchen and pop you up some corn!!! She will do it because you have her wrapped around your little paw~~~Shhhh, don't tell her I told you that!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We're smellin' the popcorn here...come join Ava and gang.....we can watch Bevery Hills Chihuahua!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Cosy is just too precious for words, Brit. How I'd love it if mine could look so perfect. She's an absolute doll baby. opcorn:There's some popcorn for that angel.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

OK, I gib up! I'm going for the kibble! Some fun you are!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha, Mary Ann. She doesn't always look this way although she is better at leaving her topknot alone than Toy was. That's why Toy doesn't have a topknot anymore.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cosy you are just darling in your little pj's. I would make your popcorn every night. Tell mommy she better make you some popcorn....NOW!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I just love your little itty bitty adorable face Cosy. Do you eat popcorn with a spoon so you won't dirty your face ot do you toss it and catch it in your mouth like I do?


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Cosy we love you!!! That second picture of her is hysterical :HistericalSmiley:. She looks like she is standing up with her nightie on whining like a little girl for her popcorn. Priceless!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Cosy looks adorable in her pj's! Brit, I love her shorter bob...tooooo cute!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Cosy always makes me smile!! I just love her. Please Brit, give that little girl some popcorn now!! lol.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That is just too stinkin' cute!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Running to the movie theater to get the best fresh popcorn for Cosy. That little girl has me wrapped around her paw. I'll even let her eat it in bed!!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

yes give her some popcorn brit!!! how can you say no to that face? i LOVE cosy!!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Cosy said:


> OK, I gib up! I'm going for the kibble! Some fun you are!


Cosy is absolutely darling! This one is too sweet! :wub:


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Cosy is so beautiful


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Brit are you SURE that Cosy isn't a stuffed toy? :HistericalSmiley: She's so darn adorable :wub: Bailey & Sophie said that they love to have sleepovers and Cosy is welcome anytime! We have LOTS-O-POPCORN! opcorn:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh just look at that CUTE girl ^_^ Hey Cosy, I would love to join ya for a movie night


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Stella and Harry are coming over with popcorns! opcorn:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Popcorn is at my house! Come over Cosy and you can have ALL the popcorn you want!! Love that girl!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh that Cosy girl, I could pick her up and take her home...


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cosy is just to adorable:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Pssst....Cosy....we'll share our popcorn wif you! Mom says tonight's movie and popcorn night for us and if you come over, we'll put our jammies on too and share all our popcorn. Funny how our popcorn looks and smells different then mommy's popcorn. Our popcorn is orange and look suspiciously similar to the baby carrots we get as snacks. :huh:

Brit...I'm sure you will never get tired of hearing this. Cosy is just the most precious thing ever!:wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

OH Cosy!!! You are such an ANGEL!

Here I'll give you my whole bowl of popcorn..


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

OMG how cute!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

How could you possibly not give that baby popcorn? She is sooo cute :wub: and she does look like a stuffed animal.


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

unbelievably adorable


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Popcorn, no problem! :thumbsup:
_And_ we will even let you pick the movie!
_And_ you can even have the comfiest pillows!
Cosy, you are so cute that we would 
even build you an entire theatre if you asked!
:Waiting:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Cosy looks so comfy and adorable in her jammies!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my, pretty Baby Cosy!!!!!! How precious do you look in your nightie asking your Momma for popcorn!! SIGH!!!! Like I've told your Momma, I hope I get to meet you in "person" one day. It would be like meeting a cel-EH-ber-tee. Yes, I would rather meet Cosy than Brad Pitt!!! So please ask your Momma to bring you and come host a master class on grooming!! Pretty please!!!!


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Cosy is so cute! And, I love the way you have her hair cut.  So precious!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Cosy is a doll, Brit! Love her in that sweet PJ's! 

There's a popcorn party? How much fun is that! 

Kisses to Cosy from me and Ullana!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Cosy...let's snuggle and watch girly movies together!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Cosy said:


> I'm still waiting. I don't eben smell any popcorn!


LOL she is so stinkin cute...reminds me SO much of Feather!!!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

*Toy?*



Cosy said:


> Haha, Mary Ann. She doesn't always look this way although she is better at leaving her topknot alone than Toy was. That's why Toy doesn't have a topknot anymore.


I remember seeing such darling photos of Toy.. I was always worried to ask you, where she was, I thought something happened to her and I didn't want to upset you  I'd love to see some pics of her now 

Karla


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ur sooo pretty i wanna steal u !


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

maltsnme said:


> I remember seeing such darling photos of Toy.. I was always worried to ask you, where she was, I thought something happened to her and I didn't want to upset you  I'd love to see some pics of her now
> 
> Karla


Hi Karla! Toy lives with my daughter who moved out last year. Toy grew up with her so they were attached. I couldn't say no when she wanted to take her. I see her when I go there. I'll try to remember to take pics sometime. Thanks for thinking of her!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Hi Karla! Toy lives with my daughter who moved out last year. Toy grew up with her so they were attached. I couldn't say no when she wanted to take her. I see her when I go there. I'll try to remember to take pics sometime. Thanks for thinking of her!


OH PHEW!!! I've been so worried about where she went but it didn't feel like she had passed away to me!  I'm SOOOO glad that she is still here ))) YES, please take some pics.. she is adorable, just like Cozy!!! 

Karla


----------



## Stella&Carter'sMom (May 20, 2010)

She's a doll baby!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG Brit, she takes my breath away each and every posting you share . . .she is just to die for in her little green lacey nightie . . .how can you even say NO to anything she asks for . . . . . come on over cosy, I am going to cook you a batch of popcorn enough to feed a battalionn :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Cosy you come right over here and you can have as much popcorn as you cute little tummy can hold. She is adorable in that nightie Brit.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh....Brit, Cosy is soooooo delicious!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy says :ThankYou: for all the popcorn and we :wub: you all!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

soooo precious!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

that is sooo cute!!!:wub::wub:
movie night are so much fun, Cosy!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Deawr Cosy,
I wub youwr nightee. Hope you didn't get a tummy ache wif all dat pupcorn fwom evewybody. You wook booty-full, as always!
Youwr fwiends,
Josey, Mandy, and Cody

P.S.
Cody wants you to put on youwr Malt-kini fowr youwr next photo. :wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

suzimalteselover said:


> P.S.
> Cody wants you to put on youwr Malt-kini fowr youwr next photo. :wub::wub:


 
:tender:Fank you, Cody. Mama says I can't keep my kini on so no pics B):HistericalSmiley:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, Cosy, you are just too cute for words! :tender:


----------

